# Marmadukes, Sheffield



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I called into Marmadukes on Saturday lunchtime when they were getting absolutely slammed (there was a queue out the door and all tables were taken). It would have been easy for them to let things slip a little but everything was spot on. I had a great pourover from sundlaug coffee roasters and finished with a superb cult of done espresso.

I watched the barista as I queued and he still appeared to be maintaining quality procedures (e.g. weighing his portafilter and very precisely removing or adding small amounts of coffee to hit his target weight). The staff were really friendly too. Can't recommend it highly enough really.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've heard it's great for grub as well.


----------



## vinnyRM (Oct 26, 2014)

I used to go to Tamper...but Marmadukes has the edge because of its location...oh and the coffee/cakes/food are also every bit as good as Tamper...endorse fully what the OP said... they do seem to really care..you don't get that full by being lucky..you get repeat custom through being good...


----------

